# The Shed Potatoe Salad



## hooligan8403

Ok me and the wife were stationed in Biloxi, MS and made The Shed almost a weekly meal (couldnt have my smoker or grill where we were at). Unfortunatly for me its what she bases her rib doness off of but Iv almost got her satisfied with the ribs I smoke. Back to the topic, I normally hate potatoe salad. Don't know if its how most Iv seen at bbqs and potlucks have to much mayo or if its the fact I hate eggs and it seems to be a favorite for most people. I tried The Sheds though and it was awesome. Was like eating a baked potatoe. If anyone has a clone recipe for this delicous potatoe salad that would be greatly appreciated. Also if you know there mac salad recipe that would be just as awesome.


----------



## hooligan8403

Ok update The Shed posted there Mac Salad recipe. Found out the location I used to go to all the time burned down and the are fighting hard to bring it back how it was. Sounds like they are doing it too which makes me happy. Had a lot of good times there.


----------



## nickyb

I was at Keesler for a while as well.  Love the area, though I never made it to the Shed.  But then again I was there around the time it burned down this year.  I think it is cool they are trying to restore it and it is tragic it burnt down.  They have opened up again.  Actually the never really shut down according to their site at that location.  They just setup some new stuff around there.

But all their other locations are doing just fine.  http://theshedbbq.com/


----------



## thoseguys26

Any links to recipes?


----------



## hooligan8403

NickyB said:


> I was at Keesler for a while as well.  Love the area, though I never made it to the Shed.  But then again I was there around the time it burned down this year.  I think it is cool they are trying to restore it and it is tragic it burnt down.  They have opened up again.  Actually the never really shut down according to their site at that location.  They just setup some new stuff around there.
> 
> But all their other locations are doing just fine.  http://theshedbbq.com/


Yeah the old spot was awesome. Live music every friday and saturday, Cheap beer prices and food was excellent. I might have to head down there and check out the reconstruction as well as get some food. I dont know if the other locations are as good food and atmosphere wise but the closest to me is like 2 or 3 hours away at least.

Mac Salad

http://theshedbbq.com/blog/2010/12/recipe-mommamias-mac-salad/

Still looking for the potatoe salad recipe.


----------



## barnesski1

If I"m not mistaken, which I could be, the mac juice from the mac salad recipe is the basis for the potato salad also.  Mayonnaise, sour cream, sugar, vinegar, mustard, garlic salt, black pepper, onion powder, and kosher salt.  Just a thought.


----------



## hooligan8403

barnesski1 said:


> If I"m not mistaken, which I could be, the mac juice from the mac salad recipe is the basis for the potato salad also.  Mayonnaise, sour cream, sugar, vinegar, mustard, garlic salt, black pepper, onion powder, and kosher salt.  Just a thought.


Not sure, never thought about that as a possibility. I read somewhere on their website that they dont make the potato salad themselves so while this was a bit dissapointing it led me to kind of cobble together a recipe of my own that turned out pretty good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123751/healthy-loaded-baked-potato-salad#post_828169


----------



## barnesski1

Thanks for the link.  I could easily talk my wife into your recipe!


----------



## gofish

Looks like the recipe is a tightly kept secret!

I have no idea of what the Shed's stuff even looks like, but since you said you were not a fan of lots of Mayo, here is a no-mayo recipe that I have been doing for a while now:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94089/german-red-potato-salad-w-grilled-potato     (yup, it has some w/Qview)

Smoke the taters for great taste & you can easily omit the quartered eggs.  I know it's not exactly what your looking for - just another option.


----------



## kikiraa

can you describe the 'cobble' of ingredients u used to make your potatoe salad? did it taste anything like the shed's potatoe salad?


----------



## kikiraa

Hooligan8403 said:


> Not sure, never thought about that as a possibility. I read somewhere on their website that they dont make the potato salad themselves so while this was a bit dissapointing it led me to kind of cobble together a recipe of my own that turned out pretty good.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123751/healthy-loaded-baked-potato-salad#post_828169


can you describe the 'cobble' of ingredients u used to make your potatoe salad? did it taste anything like the shed's potatoe salad?


----------



## lz120970

This potato salad is SO good!

Fully Loaded Baked Potato Salad

Ingredients
4 oz or half cup cream cheese (@ room temp)
5 to 6 small to medium size russet potatoes
Unsalted real butter
Block of Colby/Jack cheese (1/2 cup to 1 cup grated)
4 green onions, chopped
4 slices of bacon cooked crispy in the microwave
4 oz or half cup of sour cream
Salt/Pepper

1) First thing to do is take the cream cheese out & let it sit on the counter to become room temperature.

2) 5 or 6 small to medium size russet potatoes washed & dried.
Rub with butter wrap in aluminum foil & baked in the oven @ 400 degrees on a baking sheet for about 50 minutes. When done take out let cool on the counter. Then unwrap & put in a bowl & chill in the refrigerator for @ least an hour or so.

3) Once chilled take the potatoes out & dice medium to small dice (I don't peel mine).

4) Using a pair of kitchen scissors or poultry scissors cut green onions & add to potatoes.

5) Cook 4 slices of bacon on paper towels on a plate in the microwave covered with a paper towel until crispy. Using same scissors cut bacon & add to potatoes.

6) Add about a 1/2 cup to 1 cup of grated cheese. I use a block of Colby/Jack cheese that I grate myself & add.

7) Then add a pinch of salt & a couple turns of fresh cracked pepper.

8) In a mixing bowl put 1/2 cup of room temp cream cheese add about 1/2 cup of sour cream & mix using hand held mixer. Mix well. Then add to potato mixture & mix well. 

9) Refrigerate for @ least an hour or two before serving. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Beatmymeatinyourgrill

hooligan8403 said:


> Ok me and the wife were stationed in Biloxi, MS and made The Shed almost a weekly meal (couldnt have my smoker or grill where we were at). Unfortunatly for me its what she bases her rib doness off of but Iv almost got her satisfied with the ribs I smoke. Back to the topic, I normally hate potatoe salad. Don't know if its how most Iv seen at bbqs and potlucks have to much mayo or if its the fact I hate eggs and it seems to be a favorite for most people. I tried The Sheds though and it was awesome. Was like eating a baked potatoe. If anyone has a clone recipe for this delicous potatoe salad that would be greatly appreciated. Also if you know there mac salad recipe that would be just as awesome.


Any updates to this? I have been looking for this recipe for years, LA BBQ in Summerdale Al has the same style as well, both identically delicious


----------



## Beatmymeatinyourgrill

I have found the exact recipe-








						Bacon Ranch Cold Baked Potato Salad
					

Bacon Ranch Cold Baked Potato Salad from Deep South Dish blog. Small red potatoes are first baked, then chopped or sliced and tossed with bacon and onion in a mayonnaise, vinegar and ranch dressing seasoning.




					www.deepsouthdish.com


----------



## 1MoreFord

If they don't make it themselves then it's entirely possible that it's the same stuff at least three central Arkansas BBQ joints use.  I don't remember which food service it comes from but Whole Hog Cafe, Corky's, and Smokin' in Style in Hot Springs all use it.  It's a baked potato salad with sour cream and bacon.  Good stuff.


----------

